# Fiat Ducato 15" steel wheel - spare



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm looking for a spare wheel or wheel/tyre 215/70R15CP to replace the sealant repair system provided.
Not an easy job it appears, I'm off to the breakers to have a look round, but in case that does not prove fruitful I wonder if there is a anybody out there who could help?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
You need to be careful as the wheels changed in 2001 with the introduction of the X250 chassis. Same tyre size but wheel won't fit older models.

I've got 4 nearly new x250 ones that I bought by mistake that I must get on eBay sometime.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Bill i think you mean 2006

joe


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could try No1gear.com Mike Chubb should be able to help you. Tel 0146067000

Cheers
Alan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

joedenise said:


> Bill i think you mean 2006
> 
> joe


Sorry, yes you're right Joe it was the X244 after 2001 and up to 2006.

Don't know if the 244 and the 250 wheels are the same but I do know that they won't fit anything before 2001.


----------



## neil684 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Ducato X250 2009/2010 Wheels*

I am looking for 4 wheels for winter tyres for my Ducato. The current rims are 6J x 15H2 ET68 (fitted with 215/70 R15 tyres.


----------



## Premiere99 (Oct 22, 2007)

I purchased a spare wheel and tyre for our x250 2007 Autotrail Cheyenne.

40 pounds for the wheel, 35 pounds for a part-worn tyre 215.70.15C 109R and 15 pound carriage.

Have a look at the bottom of this web page

http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html


----------

